# Best place to advertise a hunting cob/pony? Where do you look?



## Amicus (1 February 2015)

Trying to find a new home for mine and trying to decide if it's worth paying for H&H, Horse Quest or stick to having him on the local hunt mailing lists and small adds/facebook groups. Would H&H be the most likely to find him a hunting home as this seems to be his niche. Any other hunting specific sites worth advertising on?


----------



## L&M (1 February 2015)

I bought my hunting cob via the Horse and Hound, but my son's hunting pony we found on Horsemart.

Horse quest is worth paying for imo as have a good section for Hunters, both for ponies and horses, but tend to be for the more expensive models, so depends on what you are selling.


----------



## Amicus (1 February 2015)

Maybe I will invest in H&H then as it should be the place for hunters, have got him on horsemart as they had a free promotion but probably as a result there swimming in ads at the moment. Not sure about horsequest then have found a good home for ponies via them before but like you said they're more high end as bless him current boy isn't as he's only ever hunted and I'm not sure whether he'd have any talent in other spheres! 

Thanks for the insights.


----------



## L&M (1 February 2015)

Definitely worth advertising now - there are a lot of hunters coming up atm, of all shapes and sizes, I imagine because the season is soon to end&#8230;.I don't like buying hunters at the beginning of the season as makes me wonder if they are for sale as haven't 'made the grade' for the current owner!!!

Good luck x


----------



## Goldenstar (1 February 2015)

When I buy hunters from ads ,it's from horse and hound , it's where I found my lovely Fatty .


----------



## AAR (8 February 2015)

Ask the local hunt secretaries to put an email around subscribers with details and picture. Or put them on the hunt Facebook pages/websites.


----------



## Amicus (2 March 2015)

Thanks everyone he's now found a lovely home with horsemart yielding the most serious inquiries, after initial panic I think I could have homed him several times over! H&H would have been the next step.


----------



## Bernster (9 March 2015)

Amicus said:



			Thanks everyone he's now found a lovely home with horsemart yielding the most serious inquiries, after initial panic I think I could have homed him several times over! H&H would have been the next step.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats !  That must be a relief for you and hope he settles well.


----------

